# TV shows that make you feel good?



## yourfavestoner

Let's talk about TV shows that make you feel good. For different reasons, shows can make us feel good when we watch them. Not just entertained, but also has if we're living vicariously through the characters. We care about them and feel happy when their fortunes are good.

For me, the biggest one was Monk. Always felt good after it, light hearted but could be emotional. I sympathized a lot with Monk who was different and while not socially anxious, definitely socially awkward. Miss that show a lot.


----------



## alfredd88

Well mine favorite Tv show is Dexter. I just love watching this show. Its really good.


----------



## themoth

I watch QI or The Vicar of Dibley for a laugh....!


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero

TV shows that make me feel good?

Arrested Development, Scrubs and Seinfeld are pretty great at lightening a mood. 

For some reason, medical dramas like ER and House make me feel good. 

Myth busters always makes me happy too. It just brings out the nerd in me.


----------



## nork123

I love watching shows like the office (british version), peep show, the inbetweeners. I have all the box sets and watch them all the time


----------



## themoth

NaturalLogOfZero said:


> Arrested Development,


:ditto


----------



## Wrangler

Big Bang Theory.


----------



## southward

Pushing Daisies...it was a comforting show, I guess the atmosphere on it was cozy...


----------



## glitterfish

For me it's watching old re-runs of Upstairs Downstairs, I find it quite comforting


----------



## Fairydust

The Office, Secret Millionaire and The Osbornes.


----------



## Robot the Human

Flight of the Conchords - I'd smile constantly through every episode or better. I enjoyed their daily lives and of course the songs. Sadly, new episodes have come to an end.

My new favorite is Todd Margret. It's a fairly new show on IFC. It's just funny to see a guy lie terribly, and get into heaps of trouble throughout the entire series with a big awkward smile on his face. Watching this show sort of makes me think of how silly it is to think only of the worst case scenario. I mean this guy somehow survives so what do I have to worry about?


----------



## trite

The Office (US)


----------



## Rixy

That 70s Show always gives me a chuckle.


----------



## feels

Freaks and Geeks started airing on IFC a few months ago. I had never seen it before then, but I can't miss it now. It's a really cute show and always seems to put me in great mood.

Bill's the best. :yes


----------



## Wirt

feels said:


> Freaks and Geeks started airing on IFC a few months ago. I had never seen it before then, but I can't miss it now. It's a really cute show and always seems to put me in great mood.
> 
> Bill's the best. :yes


lol. same here. I watched them after pineapple express and noticed seth rogan and james franco were in the same show so i checked it out and loved it. Funny seeing people that are popular now but werent big back when it aired

I added it to my dvr so id have something to watch again. too bad its only 1 season long


----------



## pumpkinspice

VipFuj said:


> lol. same here. I watched them after pineapple express and noticed seth rogan and james franco were in the same show so i checked it out and loved it. Funny seeing people that are popular now but werent big back when it aired
> 
> I added it to my dvr so id have something to watch again. too bad its only 1 season long


I have much love for Freaks and Geeks!! One of the best shows ever. Judd Apatow's movies/tv shows always put me in a better mood. Also :
Modern Family
The Middle
Top Chef Just Desserts
Wonderfalls
Curb Your Enthusiasm
It's Always Sunny In Philadelphia
all shows by Joss Whedon (Buffy,Angel,Firefly,Dollhouse)
King of Queens


----------



## kerosene

Love anything comedy--I don't like serious tv series that I have to keep track of. Just give some entertaining stuff I can stare it.

Except the X-files. Omg!


----------



## tabbycat

I like to laugh a lot...Big Bang Theory, Two and a Half Men,  and when I am in a sappy mood I like the old shows I used to watch as a child....The Andy Griffith Show, and when they get rotated in on our local channel I like Bewitched, All In The Family, Sanford and Son.


----------



## Misanthropic

Supernatural, The Sarah Connor Chronicles, Star Trek : Voyager : what I'm watching online.


----------



## Mordeci

Defintly Kids in the Hall. That show always cheers me up.


----------



## yourfavestoner

Misanthropic said:


> Supernatural, The Sarah Connor Chronicles, Star Trek : Voyager : what I'm watching online.


I love Supernatural as well. I actually watched the Pilot and first couple episodes when they were on, but for whatever reason stopped watching. Later got back into it, burned through Seasons 2 & 3. I've seen 4 but I need to get 5 on DVD as soon as I have some cash to spend.

I also love Dexter, as someone mentioned in a reply.

24


----------



## Emptyheart

Fresh prince of bel-air Always makes me happy...until the show ends.


----------



## Social Natural

Entourage and Animation Domination on a relaxing Sunday night.


----------



## Just Lurking

Lost


----------



## lazy calm

teh supranos, six feet under, breaking bad, oz, maybe that 70's show though i don't like ashton kutcher :d


----------



## miminka

_The Golden Girls_. Definitely.


----------



## lazy calm

AudreyHepburn said:


> _The Golden Girls_. Definitely.


why did i forgot the golden girls...jesus...

i also have to admit that watching oprah cheers me up sometimes


----------



## CopadoMexicano

The Biggest Loser. I think its very inspirational.


----------



## alfredd88

Well mine favorite Tv show is Dexter. I just love watching this show. Its really good.


----------



## Josh90

The Royle Family
Kenan And Kel


----------



## pita

Seinfeld. Golden Girls. Degrassi.


----------



## glitterfish




----------



## pita

^
I haven't watched that in forever. But yes, that too.


----------



## foe

Sit-com's and talk shows always put me in a good mood. 

Chappelle's Show (possibly greatest sketch comedy show ever)
The Office
Scrubs
Yes, Dear (I might be the only person in the world who loved this show  )
Everybody Loves Raymond
Letterman, Conan and Kimmel (yeah, I like all 3 of their talk shows)

I also like those old 90's classic shows like Fresh Prince and Save By the Bell.


----------



## steelmyhead

I just started watching Doc Martin on netflix. It's about a socially awkward doc, so it's easy to relate to.


----------



## cat001

Red Dwarf always amuses me! As does Bottom and The Young Ones. And I'm always left laughing after watching Absolutely Fabulous or the epic French and Saunders


----------



## KumagoroBeam

Arrested Development 
Doctor Who 
Torchwood 
The Big Bang Theory


----------



## glitterfish

The Clangers - it's what I'm watching right now with a nice mug of tea!


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

It's always sunny in Philadelphia!


----------



## Polyoxymethylene

Josh90 said:


> Kenan And Kel


I really love Kenan and Kel, but watching it always stressed me out because I felt so bad for them!

Dollhouse makes me feel good, oddly enough because Eliza Dushku is kind of like a role model for me. (My first one!) There's just something I really admire about the way she carries herself... and as strange as it is, if I'm feeling awkward in my every day life, I just ask myself "What would Eliza do?" and I feel more confident in myself. I feel like such a loser for saying this, but I'm glad something is helping!


----------



## amene

House M.d. I love the main character soo much!
NCIS, Weeds, Family Guy and some others. Oh, scubs like South said but before the new people.


----------



## mroobs

Early Edition & Highway to Heaven are great feel good shows

Also enjoy watching QI, Supernatural & Mentalist


----------



## AlisonWonderland

Glee, xfactor, Katie Price and Whatever Reality Series it is.
Ooh, Secret diary of a call girl.
Friends used to make me feel good, but after watching them everyday for 5 years I know every word by heart - nothing funny in it anymore.
Quite like watching Come Dine With Me - watching people make tits out of themselves is hilarious.

Mock The Week, Alan Carr's chatty man, any Russell Brand, big fat quiz of the year (when it's on, once a year, obviously). 
Top gear and fifth gear are alright as a bit of telly.
Loose women - pwahaha.


----------



## Aloysius

The Office, The Big Bang Theory


----------



## therunaways

Buffy, Friends, and Family Guy


----------



## kiasockmonkey

Celebrity Rehab.

Mainly because I can watch it and say that I'm not _nearly _as ****ed up as those people.


----------

